# Trying to flash atrix 2 back to stock



## androiduser13 (Sep 11, 2012)

okay, i have the atrix 2 and am currently running supercharged atrix v5, now im wanting to go back to stock. when i start the flash from RSDLite it gets to 6/20 and stops and gives me this error

failed flashing process. 6/20 flash cdt bin "cdt.bin"-> phone return fail; phone connected

this if the fxz i have- InlineFlashing_edison_5.5.175.16_cfc_p3_APBP_CID28 5.xml

ive read users mentioning lines in the file to add or delete but could not find a specification on which ones exactly. any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

